

What is the best book on "Software as a Service (SaaS) - seshagiri

Kindly suggest a good book on the SaaS subject - something that has good notes on the basics.
======
rantfoil
Software as a Service is just a buzzword.

Software used to be something you buy for a lot of money in a physical
package.

Software as a Service is sold by license for less money over a specific period
of time and used over the web.

~~~
seshagiri
So does a free email service like Gmail qualify as SaaS?

~~~
rantfoil
Certainly, but nobody really uses the term for such services. Salesforce.com
likes to call itself SaaS because it distinguishes itself from Siebel, Oracle,
and other big enterprise software co's that sell similar services using the
old product model.

But it doesn't really mean much outside of the enterprise space. The whole web
is SaaS. =)

